# Anti-Ironstock



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Today I went to a Christmas event much like Ironstock. I know I said that Christmas word. Someone close Krough's ears please. Him no likem Christmas like I do. Anyone that has been to www.planetchristmas.com might like to take a look at a few pictures. They call it the Chicago Mini-plus. They teach you lighting, welding, and a few others things. That means I got to weld today. Never did that before. Now it just gives me more ideas. Anyway, I have few pictures for the people that like Christmas.










http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Christmas/DSC02866.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Christmas/DSC02855.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Christmas/DSC02863.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Christmas/DSC02850.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Christmas/DSC02848.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Christmas/DSC02835.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Christmas/DSC02810.jpg


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank god this is in Off-Topic. Whew.

All this talk of Christmas.:zombie:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

krough said:


> Thank god this is in Off-Topic. Whew.
> 
> All this talk of Christmas.:zombie:


No kidding!!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

There's a lot of cross-over potentials between Halloween and Christmas decorating. I know one of the guys very involved in PlanetChristmas. The level of work they put in is quite comparable to the amount of time and effort we put in to creating our scares.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

OK if I were to take a mechanical snowman with one of those small motors that tips his hat and morf it into something for Halloween ? What does that make me ? Do I forever get banished from the other holiday ? Roadkill makes a valid point in my opinion as far as prop making skills and the potential of more "spouse" support. The rest I leave to each individual discretion. Now that said I bet we can get more mileage out of a controller that works both holidays if you can read between the lines on this one. This is just making me LMAO


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Christmas? Whats this christmas that you speak of.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Slightly,Christmas is the time of year when the 'cool' friends buy you lots of Halloween props as presents. 

ps, I 'hack' a lot of christmas stuff to make Halloween items. The 'singing dancing Santa Claus' is second only to the no longer manufactured 'talking Douglas Fir Tree' as staples in my yard haunt. This year, I will have six, yes it reads six, hacked Santa's around the yard. Santa Claus can be scary.


----------

